# I’m excited to use this pin oak



## motolife313 (May 17, 2019)

I got a full truck load of it Wednesday. When i was working for fedex I seen some guys cutting down a tree and they said it was pin oak. They gave me a piece and I tossed it in the back of the fedex truck and used it few weeks ago. It did burn super slow. Hopefully it will be ready in a year since there cut at 1” long or so. It’s super dense stuff tho. Seems like it’s more dense then white oak so it will probably burn hotter. Anyone use this kind of oak?


----------



## jokensmoken (May 17, 2019)

I'm interested also.  I have two old pin oaks being cut down next week and split for firewood. I've used it in my fire place before but never for smoking...it smells good burning and I'm certainly going to give it a try but would love to hear if anyone has experience using it for cooking also.


----------



## motolife313 (May 18, 2019)

Nice sounds like you got a good supply of pin oak  for the smoker. I’ve heard there’s over 23 different kinds of oak. They even have one called black oak. I like oak because it looks durable


----------



## Marian Starks (May 20, 2019)

Beautiful!


----------

